# Presentation PC specs



## Andy Haefner (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm my school we're looking into our IT department to get a computer for presentation needs as a permanent installation instead of using laptops from our booth. We'd want to use an hdmi out for video and sound to our media switcher (Projection and sound to board) and VGA to our monitor. Mostly only playing videos, running PowerPoint or Google slides in web browser, and possibly using other video/image control software for our musical productions. They requested a list of specifications for us... So far I've got
-MS Office PowerPoint
-Windows
-Graphics Card with HDMI
-Onboard VGA
-8GB RAM
-Dual Core Processor
-SSD
I'm not really sure where to go with exact specs for processor speed etc. Anybody with experience here willing to help me out?
Should I just look into what specs the current laptops we use have and list those out with a suitable graphics card for secondary output?


----------



## Amiers (Dec 30, 2018)

I mean what’s you budget. If they are saying build a computer that’s gonna last you for 10+ years then go with top of the line processor and GFX card.

Personally I would stick with a laptop instead of a desktop. You can lock down the laptop when not in use. The desktop is subject to poking and prodding and fiddling with unless you disconnect it each time you are done with it.

Also the IT dept should be telling you what’s good and what’s not. It’s their job to know and stay current with technology.

But to answer your question. 
```
[PCPartPicker part list](https://pcpartpicker.com/list/q939LJ) / [Price breakdown by merchant](https://pcpartpicker.com/list/q939LJ/by_merchant/)

Type|Item|Price
:----|:----|:----
**CPU** | [AMD - Ryzen 5 2600 3.4 GHz 6-Core Processor](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/jLF48d/amd-ryzen-5-2600-34ghz-6-core-processor-yd2600bbafbox) | $150.98 @ Newegg Business 
**Motherboard** | [ASRock - Fatal1ty B450 GAMING K4 ATX AM4 Motherboard](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/Pq97YJ/asrock-fatal1ty-b450-gaming-k4-atx-am4-motherboard-b450-gaming-k4) | $98.99 @ Amazon 
**Memory** | [G.Skill - Ripjaws V Series 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200 Memory](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/qGqbt6/gskill-memory-f43200c16d16gvgb) | $129.99 @ Newegg Business 
**Storage** | [SanDisk - Ultra 3D 250 GB 2.5" Solid State Drive](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/3GfhP6/sandisk-ultra-3d-250gb-25-solid-state-drive-sdssdh3-250g-g25) | $61.27 @ B&H 
**Video Card** | [EVGA - GeForce GTX 1070 8 GB SC GAMING ACX 3.0 Black Edition Video Card](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/ph38TW/evga-geforce-gtx-1070-8gb-sc-gaming-video-card-08g-p4-5173-kr) | $386.98 @ Newegg 
**Case** | [NZXT - S340 Elite (Black/Red) ATX Mid Tower Case](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/K8QRsY/nzxt-ca-s340w-b4-atx-mid-tower-case-ca-s340w-b4) |-
**Power Supply** | [SeaSonic - FOCUS Plus Gold 550 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/bkp323/seasonic-focus-plus-gold-550w-80-gold-certified-fully-modular-atx-power-supply-ssr-550fx) | $59.99 @ Newegg 
 | *Prices include shipping, taxes, rebates, and discounts* |
 | Total (before mail-in rebates) | $908.20
 | Mail-in rebates | -$20.00
 | **Total** | **$888.20**
 | Generated by [PCPartPicker](https://pcpartpicker.com) 2018-12-30 15:29 EST-0500 |
```


----------



## danTt (Dec 30, 2018)

What are your presentation needs? Is this a powerpoint machine or something that will need more horsepower for generative video/vjing? How many projectors/screens will it need to drive (both now and in the expected future?)


----------



## dbaxter (Dec 30, 2018)

Folks have already given some good pointers here. Just a couple comments. There's been no mention of storage outside of the SSD. I would add a general purpose 1TB hard drive to the mix. You'll find Windows gobbles up a lot of that 250G drive. I set my gear up with both types and put things like Office and backups of past presentations/shows on the hard drive. Otherwise, what Amiers shows would be a pretty powerful box for 'generative video' - overkill for just Powerpoint. 
The discussion about laptop vs. desktop also pivots on your display needs. A desktop will give you options on adding a video card with the horsepower and output connections of your choice. A laptop is fixed. Having said that, there are some USB video interfaces available to beef up the laptop. I've used several and they come close, but still not the same as a good PCIe motherboard card.
Let's not forget that Windows does have password or PIN options for restricted startup and keyboards and mice can be locked up as easily as a laptop, should that be a concern.
Happy shopping - there are so many options out there, I understand why you asked.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 31, 2018)

Agree to find out what you want to display. Also, why VGA to your monitor? Granted, this isn't what is going to be shown to the audience, but at this point in time, that will only start limiting you on your preview. How are you playing your videos? Are they on the internal hard drive, or are you planning on movie nights playing off Blu-ray?


----------



## Crisp image (Dec 31, 2018)

I would consider a Mac because of the ability to use Qlab. Just a thought. 
Regards
Geoff


----------



## yert33 (Jan 2, 2019)

I agree with Crisp image. MacBook Pro 15 and QLab is the way to go.


----------



## Streamer (Jan 2, 2019)

At my last school we had great luck running Mac Minis installed in podiums for presentations. You can install Windows 10 if you want using Boot Camp.


----------



## NickVon (Jan 2, 2019)

To Tag on. If you have a Video monitor for yourselves in the booth (Re: the VGA you spec'ed) I would want that to be a HDMI split of you main output, or a Split off of your Projector video feed from your A/V switcher. It can then act as a second screen when not presenting, and simplifies monitor and screen routing options on the local computer. And the active HDM/DVI splitters are very inexpensive. If you currently have an old VGA only monitor and that is the reason for that requirement, I'd say it's time to upgrade that monitor for 100$ 

Thoughts on specs general specs that will do you a solid

i5 8500 (go Quad Core or higher, the i5 8 series is Mid range Modern CPU plenty of Cores for all work loads) Dual Core is so 8 years ago.
16GB Ram (8 is enough, but 16GB future proofs and leaves you with overhead for sound effects playback and having mutiple playback programs running simultaneously.
SSD as a boot drive (modern SATA III (6 Gpbs)) 250G is a solid baseline but 500GB better with less having to be aware of where you are storing files.
HHD Internal or External 2TB +
DVD Drive External/Internal

GFX Card (Nvidia GTX 1060) or equivalent Would have 3 outputs. (It's not Fastest Video Rendering or gaming card) but will perform great for playback and general usage

As mentioned regarding the MAC (if IT is not against a Mac Mini, or base line MAC Pro (both needing external storage for archiving files) would suit your needs well to. However it would be at a lower performance/higher cost for the Mac Mini, and at Higher Cost for a Mac Pro) Qlab is an excellent Program.


----------



## AVShowNC (Jan 2, 2019)

Andy Haefner said:


> I'm my school we're looking into our IT department to get a computer for presentation needs as a permanent installation instead of using laptops from our booth. We'd want to use an hdmi out for video and sound to our media switcher (Projection and sound to board) and VGA to our monitor. Mostly only playing videos, running PowerPoint or Google slides in web browser, and possibly using other video/image control software for our musical productions. They requested a list of specifications for us... So far I've got
> -MS Office PowerPoint
> -Windows
> -Graphics Card with HDMI
> ...



1. Double the RAM, 16 Gb minimum
2. Video card with at least 2 gigs of VRAM minimum. I am an Nvidea fan.
3. Quad core processor I7, does not need to be the very latest
4. 500 Gb SSD, you will use that up very quickly
If you are getting a tower, it should have a full sized motherboard to allow for later expansion. It also allows you to add another HD or SSD for archieving.
Powerpoint animations are memory hogs, and so are embedded movies.


----------



## LPdan (Jan 7, 2019)

ruinexplorer said:


> Agree to find out what you want to display. Also, why VGA to your monitor? Granted, this isn't what is going to be shown to the audience, but at this point in time, that will only start limiting you on your preview. How are you playing your videos? Are they on the internal hard drive, or are you planning on movie nights playing off Blu-ray?


I’m curious by what you mean that VGA will limit the preview. Can you explain what would be affected?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 13, 2019)

Sorry that I missed responding sooner. Every video stream follows a certain standard. This will state what kind of resolutions and refresh rates that it can handle (restricted by bandwidth). VGA, being an older standard, will be limited in what it can display. 

As an analogy, you know that you haul a certain amount of materials each week. Would you want to stick with a pick up truck if you plan on growing your business? You might want to consider a dump truck to be able to haul the greater loads. 

So, even though it is a preview monitor, which you don't always need to display at the same resolution as your show display, there may be times where you will want to. If you are already upgrading, a new monitor might be helpful as well.


----------



## brin831 (Jan 22, 2019)

Andy Haefner said:


> I'm my school we're looking into our IT department to get a computer for presentation needs as a permanent installation instead of using laptops from our booth. We'd want to use an hdmi out for video and sound to our media switcher (Projection and sound to board) and VGA to our monitor. Mostly only playing videos, running PowerPoint or Google slides in web browser, and possibly using other video/image control software for our musical productions. They requested a list of specifications for us... So far I've got
> -MS Office PowerPoint
> -Windows
> -Graphics Card with HDMI
> ...




So read this from 2015 ...

https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/ppt-computer-for-large-corporate.38951/#post-337254

Just updated the machines with 1070ti and 16 more gigs of ram 32 total now.

I7 4770, 32g ram, ssd for only OS ... 1070ti gtx card Roswell rackmount case with key lock, dual 2.5 ssd slots on front that are sata so instead of here this presentation on thumb drive you throw on ssd ... have 2 1tb drives in raid for long term storage stripped

2 outputs total ... da your projectors dont use multiple gfx card outs requires more horsepower

Go pc tower ... you can upgrade parts over time and really get 10 years put of it ... the old mac pro was last mac I'd spend money on not from a build perspective but because no way to upgrade stupid trashcan mac!?!

This is a 2013 i7 that stacks up well against modern machines still in 2019 especially when you consider the ram, gfx card ... 

Also this post from pc parts picker ... https://pcpartpicker.com/b/nKLJ7P#partlist

locking rack mount case https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811147154


----------

